# Dodge Ram incentive



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Friend of mine bought a new dodge single cab chassis diesel today manual transmission. Dealer told him that if he bought a new NH tractor since 2012 he would get 1000$ off.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep they had that incentive on to last spring when I bought my new dodge. Didn't do me much good as I hadn't bought any new equipment. At that time it seemed like almost any new Case IH equipment would qualify.

They also had a veterans discount or rebate of 500 then. Dad was able to use that one when he bought his.


----------

